# New Glock Afficiando



## Glockster (Jun 20, 2012)

I am a current owner of 3 Glocks...G17, G21 & G22. In the past I would have never thought I would have owned a plastic pistol. Now I would never own anything but a Glock for self defense. I almost bought a Wilson Combat CQB for $2499 because I wanted something totally reliable. I liked 1911s and have owned several. I'm so glad I looked at the Glock. It is a real bargain at any price. I actually shoot the Glock better than I ever shot the 1911. The grip is much more comfortable because it fills your hand whereas the 1911 has a narrow frame/grip.

I enjoy reading gun forums and websites. I learned a lot from other people's experiences and have made decisions based on the members threads. Thanks to everyone who contributes.

Here is an interesting blog that I follow. It has gun reviews and news... US Shooter


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a 17 and a 21. My tastes in firearms are somewhat eclectic, but I think a Glock is a nice thing to have on a night stand or similarly handy place.


----------



## BillytheKidder (Jun 2, 2012)

I have returned to shooting after a 30+ year hiatus, I have a G19 and am quite enamored of it. It feels right, I think I am performing relatively well with it and I have had no problems after about 1200 or so rounds through it. It seems almost appliance-like, but in a good way.


----------

